# LOW COST PIGEON "COOP"



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I have really enjoyed reading and leaning so much from everybody that regularly contributes to PIGEON TALK.I have saved some links and some design plans that several contributors, such as Arty have shared, that we plan on constucting one this spring for our feral pigeon,Tooter that be be separted in two sections to be easily carried outdoors or back indoors.Anyway, I was watching him in his small parrot-type cage and thinking he sure is cramped in there.I thought about brining the pet kennel we originanly had him in after we rescued him .I brought it upstairs from the basement and looked at the kennel, then I looked at the cage and thought there must be a way to join the two together to make a better more comfortable housing unit for him for the winter.I removed the door cover to the kennel,wired the center main door of the cage open, lined both cages, and put the two units together.I used two simple bungee cords to reinforce the two for better stability, and presto! Tooter was extremly content in his extended home.He would hop from the cage to the carrier .Judgeing from the fact that he was relocating his shreaded paper which was in the bottom of his cage to the floor of the carrier,I suspect he will sleep in the carrier part.We are both happy and it seems to be working.For those who have small homes or apartments, this could be an affordable alternative.~Victor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor, that was a good idea you came up with. Now, Tooter has a two room apartment to spread out in! Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great idea! If the smaller room is a travel cage, they will be more relaxed during trips.


----------

